# Sensor tactil



## lmontezuma (Mar 25, 2016)

Estoy jubilado y estoy aprendiendo electrónica luego de ser aficionado toda mi vida. Uso Circuit Wizard para los diseños y los PCB´s; ahora estoy diseñando un interruptor tactil y quisiera saber si hay alguna forma de simular un sensor tactil en el simulador del software. Siempre leo los temas y he aprendido mucho de la comunidad. Les agradezco mucho su comentario. Luis


----------



## papirrin (Mar 25, 2016)

Hay sensores táctiles capacitivos y resistivos, y no se si de algún otro tipo, especifica lo que tienes, y en todo caso se podria usando una resistencia o capacitor variable.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 25, 2016)

Muchas veces un sensor tactil simplemente es una pista de cobre a la entrada de un comparador a base de un amplificador operacional, puedes dejar un diagrama de lo que estas haciendo para guiarte mas fácilmente.


----------



## lmontezuma (Mar 26, 2016)

Muchas gracias Papirrin y Ferchito por sus respuestas. En realidad el sensor (capacitivo) forma parte de un circuito interruptor activado por un relé de 12v, basado en el IC555. Quiero modificar el circuito que adjunto y para eso lo he modelado en el Circuit Wizard pero no se como simular el sensor; he probado con un condensador variable (reemplazando o adicionado al C2 de 100 nanos) pero no me funciona. Les adjunto el circuito básico que saqué de la red. les agradezco sus comentarios. Saludos, Luis


----------



## papirrin (Mar 26, 2016)

Intenta poner un suitch que un extremo vaya al condensador y el otro a tierra o negativo de la fuente. Otra posibilidad seria poner un generador de alterna seguido de un suitch al condensador.
En ese tipo de circuitos se utilizan los efectos parasitos que los simuladores no tienen por tratarse de simulaciones ideales.


----------



## lmontezuma (Mar 26, 2016)

Gracias Papirrin; lo intento ahora y te cuento. Saludos



Hice la prueba con un pulsador a tierra, variando C3 a 50 picos y la fuente a 14v; con eso se acciona el relé por unos 20 segundos (con mayor valor de c3 demora mas) pero no logro volverlo a encender. Presumo que la descarga del condensador que va a la pata 7 no es suficiente? y no encuentro variación al mover el pot de 4.7M. Algun comentario?



Creo que eñ siguiente paso es meterlo al protoboard para ver como funciona realmente. O me proponen algún cambio en el circuito?? Preferiria que pueda accionar el on-off tocando el sensor.


----------



## lmontezuma (Mar 29, 2016)

He revisado varias veces las conexiones del protoboard y el relé se mantiene activado apenas el voltaje pasa los 9.2 volts; me parece que cuando carga el condensador de desactivación se siente un clic pero se vuelve a pegar el relé. Me pueden ayudar con esto? Gracias por adelantado!!


----------



## DanielNR (Abr 10, 2016)

Hola a tod@s! Quizás sería más sencillo algo así:


----------



## lmontezuma (Abr 10, 2016)

Gracias Daniel; es un circuito mucho mas sencillo. En realidad lo que estoy buscando es un circuito para que active un switch (relé) tocando un elemento metálico para prender y apagar.


----------



## DanielNR (Jul 13, 2016)

Hola a tod@s de nuevo! Me pregunto si se podría adaptar a nivel de control domótico, en viviendas, locales, naves industriales, ... Obviamente el voltaje sería de 220V ó 120V dependiendo del país. ¿Qué opinan al respecto?

¡Mil disculpas!
Acabo de ver esto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/interruptor-al-tacto-3727/


----------

